# Zelda's Kittens - 2 week update.



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

They all have their eyes open and are beginning to crawl. Zelda is still really protective - she is quite funny when I weigh them she shouts at me and jerks her head in the direction of the nest. She nearly gave me a heart attack the other day when she picked one up and put it back - I thought she was trying to bite it's head off!...

Here they are Link, Sola and Luna


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

I think they are all beautiful but the first one is my favorite.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Great pics Em, its so nice to see them try to pick them up, but yes its like there trying to ring their necks, lol


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> She nearly gave me a heart attack the other day when she picked one up and put it back - I thought she was trying to bite it's head off!...


ROFL      

They are gorgeous, gorgeous babies, I could easily take them all home


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> I think they are all beautiful but the first one is my favorite.


They are all my favourites...

That is the boy - he is chilled and snuggly - he is the only one my husband says I can keep although I'm keeping them all 

Sola in the middle is the smallest and she's really pretty. I think she's her Mum's favourite.

Luna is the biggest and the most outgoing and nosy one.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Emz-gorgeous kitts-love their names and Link my fav for cuteness but sounds like Luna has that cheeky.naughty personalityThey really are gorgeous and long may they continue to thrive and keep you and hubby on your toes-i've no doubt they will


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> They are all my favourites...
> 
> That is the boy - he is chilled and snuggly - he is the only one my husband says I can keep although I'm keeping them all
> 
> ...


He is adorable.You will have tohide all of them and then your OH wont know youve kept them all.lol


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

they look soo sweet!
dont yalove baby animals when their eyes look too big for them?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh Emily, they are so adorable*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> They all have their eyes open and are beginning to crawl. Zelda is still really protective - she is quite funny when I weigh them she shouts at me and jerks her head in the direction of the nest. She nearly gave me a heart attack the other day when she picked one up and put it back - I thought she was trying to bite it's head off!...
> 
> Here they are Link, Sola and Luna


They're looking really well Ems, and have grown so much


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Lovely kittens, both you and Zelda should be proud of yourselves, they all look purrfect


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Thank you everyone...
I have passed your kind messages onto Zelda who is a very proud and tired Mummy - they're still piling on almost 20g a day - I think I really am going to have baby elephants......


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Tell Zelda when her babies are older she will be able to sit on your desk with her babies and they can all read the messages for themselves


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> Tell Zelda when her babies are older she will be able to sit on your desk with her babies and they can all read the messages for themselves


Zelda is here at the moment - sometimes it's hard to see the screen past cat bum - lucky she doesn't mind me reading over her shoulder....


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

ROFL I know that feeling. Cat bum's on the desk, or cats on the keyboard. But hey, at least you can blame the cats for any typo's you make


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> ROFL I know that feeling. Cat bum's on the desk, or cats on the keyboard. But hey, at least you can blame the cats for any typo's you make


I think she's got a crush on Ashanti


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> I think she's got a crush on Ashanti


Well Zelda has excellent taste PMSL Poor Ashanti is currently trying to woo My Cino who is having none of it and and she just keeps smacking him every time he tries it on


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> Well Zelda has excellent taste PMSL Poor Ashanti is currently trying to woo My Cino who is having none of it and and she just keeps smacking him every time he tries it on


She's just making him work for the prize - good on her!


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Yep, she's a Tortie so it's either her way or the highway. And he just sits in front of her, staring into her eyes, crooning to her hoping she'll change her mind bless him.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

AW they are so cute


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

They our really gorgeous, beautiful kittys


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Awwww gorgeous


----------

